# Going Pro Article



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought this was a good overview about the difference the thinking is b/w a craftsman and businessman. It reminded me of the The E-Myth







. In it Gerber talks about the difference in thinking b/w the owner, technician and employee.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you have the link to the original article?


----------

